# Bellator signs Brazilian bantamweight Rafael Silva



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bantamweight Rafael "Morcego" Silva will bring a nine-fight winning streak Stateside after signing with Bellator.*
> 
> The promotion on Thursday announced the acquisition of Silva (17-3 MMA, 0-0 BFC) for its 135-pound division. The seven-year pro trains with the Renovacao Fight Team in Brazil that includes fellow Bellator fighters Maiquel Falcao, Luis Nogueira, Genair da Silva and Ricardo Tirloni.*
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/28985/bellator-signs-brazilian-bantamweight-rafael-silva.mma


----------

